# BSOD "Windows driver framework violation"



## m4k3n5h1 (Jun 24, 2009)

This problems seems to only occur with some games that I play however I have not been able to locate the problem. The Audio will go to a buzzing sound and the screen will scramble, followed by a switch to a blue screen I managed to catch a glimpse of the words "Windows Driver framework Violation" Before it restarted the last time.

System specifications:
OS: Windows 7 x64 - Original installed OS - OEM 
Age of system: < 1 year
Age of OS installation: <1 year.
CPU:AMD FX-6100 Six-Core Processor, 3600 Mhz, 3 Core(s), 6 Logical Processor(s)
Video Card: AMD Radeon 6770 1GB
MotherBoard: ASRock 970 EXTREME4 
Power Supply: 700 Watt (Can't remember brand)

I've included the dump file from driver verifier along with the required files.

I hope this doesn't pose too much time and trouble for someone and I thank you in advance for the assistance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

All of them are blamed on MijXfilt.sys Sat May 12 00:27:12 2012
That is the driver for MotioninJoy simulate Xbox 360 controller.
A virtual Xbox controller?

My advice would be to uninstall it.


```
[font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Tue Nov  6 15:21:56.967 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110612-14554-01.dmp]
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1202, fffffa8007d75010}
Probably caused by : MijXfilt.sys ( MijXfilt+363a )
Bugcheck code 0000010D
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005, A framework object handle of the incorrect type was passed to
	a framework object method.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The handle value passed in.
Arg3: 0000000000001202, Reserved.
Arg4: fffffa8007d75010, Reserved.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DS3_Tool.exe
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Sat Nov  3 17:39:20.190 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110312-14632-01.dmp]
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1202, fffffa8007736a40}
Probably caused by : MijXfilt.sys ( MijXfilt+363a )
Bugcheck code 0000010D
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005, A framework object handle of the incorrect type was passed to
	a framework object method.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The handle value passed in.
Arg3: 0000000000001202, Reserved.
Arg4: fffffa8007736a40, Reserved.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DS3_Tool.exe
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  1 22:36:01.514 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110112-18704-01.dmp]
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1202, fffffa8009683ca0}
Probably caused by : MijXfilt.sys ( MijXfilt+363a )
Bugcheck code 0000010D
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005, A framework object handle of the incorrect type was passed to
	a framework object method.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The handle value passed in.
Arg3: 0000000000001202, Reserved.
Arg4: fffffa8009683ca0, Reserved.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DS3_Tool.exe
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  1 21:30:17.582 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110112-15412-01.dmp]
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1202, fffffa800961a880}
Probably caused by : MijXfilt.sys ( MijXfilt+363a )
Bugcheck code 0000010D
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005, A framework object handle of the incorrect type was passed to
	a framework object method.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The handle value passed in.
Arg3: 0000000000001202, Reserved.
Arg4: fffffa800961a880, Reserved.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DS3_Tool.exe
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  1 15:26:40.427 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110112-14570-01.dmp]
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1202, fffffa80096c7270}
Probably caused by : MijXfilt.sys ( MijXfilt+363a )
Bugcheck code 0000010D
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005, A framework object handle of the incorrect type was passed to
	a framework object method.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The handle value passed in.
Arg3: 0000000000001202, Reserved.
Arg4: fffffa80096c7270, Reserved.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DS3_Tool.exe
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Debug session time: Thu Nov  1 14:42:16.354 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\Bsodapps\110112-14430-01.dmp]
BugCheck 10D, {5, 0, 1202, fffffa800972a200}
Probably caused by : MijXfilt.sys ( MijXfilt+363a )
Bugcheck code 0000010D
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000005, A framework object handle of the incorrect type was passed to
	a framework object method.
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The handle value passed in.
Arg3: 0000000000001202, Reserved.
Arg4: fffffa800972a200, Reserved.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x10D_5
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  DS3_Tool.exe
SystemManufacturer = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
SystemProductName = To Be Filled By O.E.M.
BiosVersion = P1.30
BiosReleaseDate = 08/19/2011
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``

[/font]
```


----------



## m4k3n5h1 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oooh thank you! I got rid of the xinput drivers and disabled the xinput option from motionjoy. so far so good.

Thank you!


----------

